# Fresh Turmeric?



## nicklord1 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hello i am  thinking of buying Fresh  turmeric and Galangal  ,  can you use it in a  stir fry like ginger.

Also what other uses  can they  be used for in every day cooking ?

Thanks


----------



## nicklord1 (Mar 5, 2009)

where has this thread moved 2


----------



## vyapti (Mar 5, 2009)

Galangal can be used like ginger.  The flavor is milder and, kind of a cross between ginger and lemongrass.  I would slice off a sliver and eat it, so you know what it tastes like.  It also freezes well.

I've never used fresh turmeric, so I can't help you there.


----------



## Claire (Mar 5, 2009)

Definitely in stir fries and any sort of curry, be it a stew type curry or a salad dressing (grate them into a mayo for a creamy salad or slaw dressing).  Also good if you want to jazz up a prepared food (canned or frozen foods, beans, etc).  Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I think it is tumeric that gives most curry powders their distinctive yellow color, and it stains like crazy.  It is one thing that I'm religious about cleaning right away, because any surface it stays on over night will be yellow for life.


----------



## nicklord1 (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah  claire it stains  for life.

Turmeric  - can it be used in  stir fries as  i wouldnt mind   triynging smething exotic and it has great health benefits


----------

